# Ausgabe in Tabelle der MySQL-Datenbank mit Java



## Merick (3. Mrz 2010)

Hallo, nochmal!
Ich möchte die Ausgabe meiner Abfrage tabellarisch mit Java ausgeben. Gib es eine Bibliothek dafür?
Hat jemand ein erlösendes Codebeispiel zu eine direkte tabellarische Ausgabe (Ausgabe der Abfrage) in Java?

Danke im voraus

Merick


----------



## SlaterB (3. Mrz 2010)

ResultSet als Textdatei ausgeben - Java Grundlagen @ tutorials.de: Forum & Hilfe
habe ich kürzlich in 
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/96997-jdbc-ausgabe-resultset-select.html
genannt


----------



## Merick (4. Mrz 2010)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> ResultSet als Textdatei ausgeben - Java Grundlagen @ tutorials.de: Forum & Hilfe
> habe ich kürzlich in
> http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/96997-jdbc-ausgabe-resultset-select.html
> genannt



hmm....!
Es hat mir nicht weiter geholfen. könntest du mir sagen genau welche Datei mir nützlich ist?


----------



## SlaterB (4. Mrz 2010)

was ist eine Datei in diesem Zusammenhang, meinst du welcher Link?
vor allem der erste, da wird ein ResultSet durchlaufen,
genau deine Formatierung, welche auch immer das ist, wird da sicher nicht erreicht, aber es sollte schonmal leicht sein, etwa die Daten in eine Liste zu speichern, 
alles andere wäre ein zweiter Schritt unabhängig von Datenbanken


----------



## Merick (4. Mrz 2010)

Die Datei fand ich etwas kompliziert.Am Ende habe verstanden welche ich benötigte. Immerhin habe ich damit etwas angefangen und bin auf dem guten Weg. Da klapp schon gut. Ich muss nur den nächten Schritt machen: Die GUI zu der Datenbank. Das finde ich schon kompliziert 

Danke sehr


----------

